# Lima Bean Salsa Recipe



## Eldorado (Feb 7, 2006)

Gang,
I am looking for a killer lima bean salsa recipe.

I meet many who associate the word "hate" and "lima beans" and I want to change that.

Maybe just for me, because I am not a fan as well.

Let me know and thanks in advance,

Eldorado


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 19, 2006)

I've never had lima bean salsa before, but I imagine you could just use a recipe for a basic black bean salsa and use lima beans in place of the black beans. ??? Here is a recipe for a really good black bean salsa: (you can use your favourite beans in place of black beans)


2 cans black beans, rinsed and drained 
2 TBS chopped pickled jalapenos 
4 cloves minced garlic 
3 TBS olive oil 
1 can whole kernal corn 
1 cup diced onion 
1/2 cup diced red bell pepper 
1 large tomato, seeded and diced 
3 TBS chopped cilantro 
3 TBS fresh lime juice 
1 TBS chili powder 
2 tsp. ground cumin 

Mix all ingredients together and let sit overnight for full flavour to develop.


----------



## Constance (Feb 19, 2006)

That sounds like a good! I don't like black beans, but I love limas.


----------

